# moving to Rhodes - need a removal company



## leonidas540bc (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi everyone - we are moving to Rhodes in September and I'm trying to find a reliable removal company who can get my home and studio equipment there!

I've contacted one or two, but would prefer to use a recommended one

many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

scroll down to page 3 and you will see-getting personal items from UK to Greece,from other members


----------



## leonidas540bc (Jul 21, 2015)

went to page 3 and couldn't see anything?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

number 3 at the bottom Transport of personal items to Greece Saxtabulous 7 may 2015 by Alison,third item down page.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't you know how to cut and paste a link address Concertina?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...e/728034-transport-personal-items-greece.html

It's not on page 3 when I look either. I found it using the search function. It's always best to just cut and paste a link for people.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

OldPro said:


> Don't you know how to cut and paste a link address Concertina?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/gr...e/728034-transport-personal-items-greece.html
> 
> It's not on page 3 when I look either. I found it using the search function. It's always best to just cut and paste a link for people.


Now,now Old Pro,getin nasty and giving instructions from over the other side of the planet,I cant do everything for someone can I, but I do know how to have 3 books of my own poetry published and sing opera in an Athenian choir so I suppose Im not that stupid after all.But we do love you over in Canada.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

'Now, now' is a couple of weeks ago concertina. 

What has poetry and choir singing got to do with being stupid or not? Are yoiu under the impression there are no stupid poets or singers? 

This link may be of some help to you. Self-publishing a book: 25 things you need to know - CNET


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

OldPro said:


> 'Now, now' is a couple of weeks ago concertina.
> 
> What has poetry and choir singing got to do with being stupid or not? Are yoiu under the impression there are no stupid poets or singers?
> 
> This link may be of some help to you. Self-publishing a book: 25 things you need to know - CNET


I bin busy Old Pro with concerts and poetry society reading so I didnt see your posts but I always enjoy them and I did look at the Canada forum,you dont appear to be so prolific there where you actually live as you are on the Greece forum,we are truly lucky to have you contributing here so many miles from home and so many years since you lived here,what is it, twenty,thirty or forty,time slips away.Rhodes is indeed a poorer place without you.No,no Im sure there are some stupid poets and singers and Im sure they dont know how to paste,thats a real crime these days,you can be put in the stocks for that you know.Anyway Old Pro thanks for the link,Ill ask my London publishers about that,they only publish the work of women.
Im sure we all look forward to hearing from you again soon over in Canada,I have a neighbor opposite my cottage from Canada,nice woman.My proof reader corrects any mistakes by the way.Thanks for pointing out my inability to paste,lack of knowledge etc..your a kind soul.


----------

